# Welche Doctype und Charset in HTML-Emails



## Suchfunktion (3. April 2008)

Hi!

Mit welchem Doctype und welchem Charset soll ich meine HTML-Seiten (welche spaeter als Newsletter versendet werden) erstellen?

Bei der "normalen" Seitenerstellung verwende ich utf-8 und xhtml 1.1!

Muss ich diesbezueglich irgendwas beachten, wenn ich Html-Seiten fuer den Versand erstelle?
(Kommen evtl. irgendwelche Email-Clients nicht mit xhtml1.1 klar? Oder zeigen utf-8 Mails falsch an?)

mfg
Suche


P.S.:
Css3 wird wohl kaum in aktuellen Email-Clients unterstuetzt, oder?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. April 2008)

Ausprobieren 

Ne, ich würde für eMail XHTML 1.0 nehmen, nicht 1.1 Soweit ich weiß kann das der IE noch nicht richtig und der Outlook verwendet ja (soweit ich weiß) die Engine vom IE.

Als Kodierung kannst schon UTF-8 stehen lassen, kannst aber auch mal mit ISO-8859-1 probieren (die deutsche Kodierung).

Einfach mal testen


----------

